# Is a tip included?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

With lyft you can tip. But I heard that Uber automatically adds a tip. What's the truth?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You heard wrong lol.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber only has built in gratuity with UberTaxi.

The "Tips Are Included" Mantra was acceptable when X rates were double they are now. At $0.75 (Atlanta) it's hard for anyone to justify saying tips are included in that.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber only has built in gratuity with UberTaxi.
> 
> The "Tips Are Included" Mantra was acceptable when X rates were double they are now. At $0.75 (Atlanta) it's hard for anyone to justify saying tips are included in that.


So are they included based on what Uber tells us? For Uber x


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So are they included based on what Uber tells us? For Uber x


For math purposes , it's better to think of the tip being included , yes.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So are they included based on what Uber tells us? For Uber x


When I say "Uber *ONLY *has built in gratuity with Uber Taxi" that implies that I also mean "Uber has *NO *built in gratuity for Uber X, XL, Select, Black, or SUV"

So no, there is no included tip in Uber X...

...and Uber has stopped stating that tips are included, they just discourage it as being "Not Necessary."


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> With lyft you can tip. But I heard that Uber automatically adds a tip. What's the truth?


Seriously dude? You're not new to this. No, tips are not included for X. If it was you'd see "Tips" on your yearly summery/1099 for tax purposes. The only tips you're getting are in cash (unless you're rocking your own credit card reader etc).


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bean said:


> Seriously dude? You're not new to this. No, tips are not included for X. If it was you'd see "Tips" on your yearly summery/1099 for tax purposes. The only tips you're getting are in cash (unless you're rocking your own credit card reader etc).


Oh yea? I just had 2 pax that told me 20 percent is automatic


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Oh yea? I just had 2 pax that told me 20 percent is automatic


I've heard of this when you sign up for uber from a computer, they have a a statement that makes you click yes or no to automatically give 20% as gratuity, they plain rob their passengers blind.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I've heard of this when you sign up for uber from a computer, they have a a statement that makes you click yes or no to automatically give 20% as gratuity, they plain rob their passengers blind.


Yea I told the pax and he was upset we don't see the tip. He said it sounds fishy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Oh yea? I just had 2 pax that told me 20 percent is automatic


I already answered this question. Its UberTaxi in select markets.

Stop being so obtuse.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I already answered this question. Its UberTaxi in select markets.
> 
> Stop being so obtuse.


They are talking about Uber x


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> They are talking about Uber x


Doesn't matter what they are talking about. When they sign up for uber it specifically says the auto gratuity is for UberTaxi and specifically excludes X.

Everyone gets this prompt in case you do go to a market that has UberTaxi available.

Uber could help to make it more clear, but on signup, it is not ambiguous. Its just the pax not paying enough attention to the fact that its for UberTaxi and doesnt realize that is a completely separate thing from X.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Is a tip included? (Title of topic)

*A:* No.



DRider85 said:


> So are they included based on what Uber tells us? For Uber x


No, they are not included. As the steveK2016 stated, it is for Uber Taxi (where available) only.



DRider85 said:


> Oh yea? I just had 2 pax that told me 20 percent is automatic


Your customers did not read the page carefully. When the customer first signs up, the page asks them how much they want to tip for Uber Taxi. If they do nothing, it defaults to twenty per-cent. They can re-sent the per-centage or even set it to a specific amount regardless of the fare. All that they need do is bring up the tip page for Uber Taxi.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I've heard of this when you sign up for uber from a computer, they have a a statement that makes you click yes or no to automatically give 20% as gratuity, they plain rob their passengers blind.


The page reads specifically Uber Taxi. People are not reading the page carefully.



steveK2016 said:


> I already answered this question. Its UberTaxi in select markets.


^^^^^^^^What the man said. Read it. Comprehend it. There will be a quiz.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well I guess you guys are right maybe. I'm talking with my dad's friend at a club for Super Bowl and he keeps on saying his tips are included for Uber. I showed him what you guys wrote and he's mad. He thought all this time 20 percent was going to the driver. He says he's gonna get to the bottom of this and it deserves a class action lawsuit if true.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> For math purposes , it's better to think of the tip being included , yes.


That's not for math purposes ... that's for MENTAL HEALTH PURPOSES.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I guess you guys are right maybe. I'm talking with my dad's friend at a club for Super Bowl and he keeps on saying his tips are included for Uber. I showed him what you guys wrote and he's mad. He thought all this time 20 percent was going to the driver. He says he's gonna get to the bottom of this and it deserves a class action lawsuit if true.


I hope dad is a rich lawyer that does lots of pro bono work for the downtrodden ...
well, its a good fantasy.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> That's not for math purposes ... that's for MENTAL HEALTH PURPOSES.


We gotta get to the bottom of this. It's wrong that so many riders think they've been tipping all this time.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I hope dad is a rich lawyer that does lots of pro bono work for the downtrodden ...
> well, its a good fantasy.


My dad's friend works for the government.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> it deserves a class action lawsuit


Already happened. Uber agreed to stop telling people that the tip is included on UberX/Uber Black/Uber Select and just about everything but Uber Taxi.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> We gotta get to the bottom of this. It's wrong that so many riders think they've been tipping all this time.


You have to TELL THEM. It is easy to get the conversation around to what YOU want to talk about. Tell them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> My dad's friend works for the government.


So, no help there.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I guess you guys are right maybe. I'm talking with my dad's friend at a club for Super Bowl and he keeps on saying his tips are included for Uber. I showed him what you guys wrote and he's mad. He thought all this time 20 percent was going to the driver. He says he's gonna get to the bottom of this and it deserves a class action lawsuit if true.


Your going to start a class action law suit because people fail at reading comprehension? How is that ubers fault?

i think you are still misunderstanding. Uber is not charging 20% and keeping the money unless your UberTaxi. It only charges the 20% if you take UberTaxi.

If you are not UberTaxi, you are not charged the auto gratuity.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber has something called "UberPool". As a driver you are expected to accept every single request. For every request denied, it counts as -1%. 
At the end of the year, they "pool" all the in-app tips in your market and send you a toatal that is reflected in your last statement for the year. 
If you deny 50 requests, you are only entitled to 50% of the tips. That's why so many drivers here keep saying "don't accept any more pool pings!". They are trying to sabotage your earnings and collect more of the tips pooled


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well all I know is my dad's friend kept on saying it's bs. He wants to know where his 20 percent tip has been going. He even asked if it's going to Donald Trump. His friend also says that he read in the news that Uber keeps the 20 pct tip. All I'm saying is they are saying this.

They all agreed that they agreed to put in 20 percent. He says that there was no Uber taxi when he signed up and that he chose to tip Uber x.

He feels horrible now knowing that 20 percent wasn't going to the tip amount. He said he's gonna find a screenshot that showed he's been tipping and will send me an email. He had this really perplexed and disgruntled look on his face when I told him tips are not included. He said something really shady is going on when Uber says to not tip in cash and that his 20 percent is not included.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has something called "UberPool". As a driver you are expected to accept every single request. For every request denied, it counts as -1%.
> At the end of the year, they "pool" all the in-app tips in your market and send you a toatal that is reflected in your last statement for the year.
> If you deny 50 requests, you are only entitled to 50% of the tips. That's why so many drivers here keep saying "don't accept any more pool pings!". They are trying to sabotage your earnings and collect more of the tips pooled


So with Uber pool u get in app tips?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Already happened. Uber agreed to stop telling people that the tip is included on UberX/Uber Black/Uber Select and just about everything but Uber Taxi.


Whether or not my friend is right, it's not right how Uber discourages tips and doesn't allow in app tips. That isn't right. Many passengers think they are tipping. We can't blame pax anymore cuz they were misled.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So with Uber pool u get in app tips?


NO!

Except for Uber Taxi, which is available just about nowhere, there is no in-app tipping on the Uber platform.

You're dad's friend has been tipping no one.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

It's NOT that they were misled.....you are misled.....Ok if you are likely one of the masses that actually read the agreement that everybody agrees to before they request their first Uber......it clearly states that the 20% is for UberTaxi ONLY not available for x or xL or select or black.......UberTaxi only.........regardless of what you dad's friend claims.......someone needs to screenshot the terms where it says the top is for UberTaxi ONLY


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> With lyft you can tip. But I heard that Uber automatically adds a tip. What's the truth?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well all I know is my dad's friend kept on saying it's bs. He wants to know where his 20 percent tip has been going. He even asked if it's going to Donald Trump. His friend also says that he read in the news that Uber keeps the 20 pct tip. All I'm saying is they are saying this.
> 
> They all agreed that they agreed to put in 20 percent. He says that there was no Uber taxi when he signed up and that he chose to tip Uber x.
> 
> He feels horrible now knowing that 20 percent wasn't going to the tip amount. He said he's gonna find a screenshot that showed he's been tipping and will send me an email. He had this really perplexed and disgruntled look on his face when I told him tips are not included. He said something really shady is going on when Uber says to not tip in cash and that his 20 percent is not included.


Dear. Friggin. God.

I'm going to petition the Moderators to change your username to "*Brick Wall*"

Your dad's friend is not paying 20% extra. He never has, he never will unless he has literally ordered and rode on UberTAXI.

You may not have it in your market, so if you do not have it in your market you have never taken UberTAXI thus you, your dad, your dad's friend, your dad's friend's sister, your dad's friend's sister's neighbor or your dad's friend's sister's neighbor's cat have never taken an UberTAXI and have NEVER paid 20% extra for any of their trips for any included/automated gratuity.

If they have taken UberTAXI, then they paid their 20% and the driver received it.

This is a misconception that did result in a lawsuit that was settled middle of last year which made Uber make it clear that the 20% auto gratuity was only for UberTAXI and not for any other Uber Platform.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm not sure how many times and different ways you need to be told. This is a screen shot of the page where they can add a tip. Please note what everyone else has been telling you:

*"This will apply to TAXI fares only (not Black, SUV, or uberx)"*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm going to petition the Moderators to change your username to "*Brick Wall*"
> 
> Your dad's friend is not paying 20% extra. He never has, he never will unless he has literally ordered and rode on UberTAXI. You may not have it in your market, UberTAXI
> 
> This is a misconception that did result in a lawsuit that was settled middle of last year which made Uber make it clear that the 20% auto gratuity was only for UberTAXI and not for any other Uber Platform.


Duly noted............I will refrain from further comment.....................................

Uber Taxi used to be available in San Francisco, but it does not show on Uber's website any more. Further, it appears that it is no longer available in Toronto, Honolulu or Seattle, although it does appear that Uber added it in Portland, Oregon.

If people would read things before they press the "I agree" button, things would be much easier. The page on tipping specifically states that it applies only to Uber Taxi. Further, people fail to understand the difference among UberX, Uber Black and Uber Taxi. Some people can not even figure out the difference between UberX and Uber Pool (more so on Lyft---almost no Lyft user knows the difference between regular Lyft and Lyft Line). They think that Uber Taxi is UberX or "regular Uber" as many people refer to it.

.......and one more thing, to answer your Original Question, DRider85, if you do not select anything for the Uber Taxi tip, Uber automatically adds a twenty per-cent tip on UBER TAXI ONLY. If you select another amount, Uber will add it on UBER TAXI only. Here, at least, what the cab driver on Uber Taxi does is key in the meter fare at the end of the trip. If the customer had done nothing, it adds a two dollar user fee and a twenty per cent tip to what the driver key in. As an example:

1. Driver keys in meter fare of ten dollars.

2. Customer has done nothing with tip function, thus it defaults to twenty per-cent. Application adds a two dollar tip.

3. Application adds a two dollar user fee.

Thus, Uber charges the user's card fourteen dollars.

If the customer had selected ten per-cent, the application would have added one dollar to a ten dollar fare and charged the customer thirteen dollars.

The two dollar user fee is no big deal, here, as it has cost extra to call a cab in The Capital of Your Nation since the 1920s. The current charge for calling a cab in the District of Columbia is two dollars.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> We gotta get to the bottom of this. It's wrong that so many riders think they've been tipping all this time.


If they weren't taking an uber Taxi, they most likely weren't being charged that gratuity percentage.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> I'm not sure how many times and different ways you need to be told. This is a screen shot of the page where they can add a tip. Please note what everyone else has been telling you:
> 
> *"This will apply to TAXI fares only (not Black, SUV, or uberx)"*
> 
> View attachment 95409


Thank you, I was looking for this screenshot!


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Thank you, I was looking for this screenshot!


It's under the rider app then under payment.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> They are talking about Uber x


They THINK they are talking about Uber X....It is Uber Taxi

Several times had people tell be they tipped on the app, stating to them that we do not get those tips,I told a couple of them to write to Uber and complain and ask for their money back if the drivers aren't getting it.

Thanks for the screen shot, printing this out and attaching it to my tip sign some how


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

It is true that a lot of pax think the tip is included. That's especially true for people who have been using Uber for a long time. It comes as a surprise to many that it's not. When it comes to the truth of it, I think a lot of pax want to believe it's included so they can feel better dashing. It's convenient not to mess with cash and they don't like the mental conflict of running into a situation where they're on the wrong side of a false sense of knowing. 

It's funny when you get a pax that dashes out mumbling something about "taking care of it on the card." Yeah, we both know there's no way to tip in the app, sweetheart. The ones who claim they don't have any cash, at least they care enough to lie. I give them credit for that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you don't know what this is, you need to learn immediately!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> I'm not sure how many times and different ways you need to be told. This is a screen shot of the page where they can add a tip. Please note what everyone else has been telling you:
> 
> *"This will apply to TAXI fares only (not Black, SUV, or uberx)"*
> 
> View attachment 95409


He emailed me that same screen shot this morning.

Then wrote:

See attached.

Uber must have changed their tip policy. When I signed up there was no distinction of what services got a tip. Now they only apply the tip to taxi service.

I bet most customers don't know of the change of policy.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> He emailed me that same screen shot this morning.
> 
> Then wrote:
> 
> ...


THERE IS, AND NEVER WAS, A TIP OPTION OR TIP INCLUDED! EVER. Thus, no policy to change only educating the pax. Google the lawsuit already. You obviously did ZERO research before you signed up to drive...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> THERE IS, AND NEVER WAS, A TIP OPTION OR TIP INCLUDED! EVER. Google the lawsuit already. You obviously did ZERO research before you signed up to drive...


Alright alright. But this is what he keeps on insisting. I never was a passenger so I don't know. His eyes lit up when I told him this. He has that kind of personality.

I'm gonna have to google more about this lawsuit. But either way, Uber should have a tip option and shouldn't discourage tips. Because even though he might not have read it right, he is definitely not the only one who believes he's been tipping all this time.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> He emailed me that same screen shot this morning.
> 
> Then wrote:
> 
> ...


I've been a passenger since September 2015 and it did state it was for Taxi. If I recall correctly, it didn't have the additional blurb spelling out that the other services weren't included but I imagine because people can't/won't read, they had to add it.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> It is true that a lot of pax think the tip is included. That's especially true for people who have been using Uber for a long time. It comes as a surprise to many that it's not. When it comes to the truth of it, I think a lot of pax want to believe it's included so they can feel better dashing. It's convenient not to mess with cash and they don't like the mental conflict of running into a situation where they're on the wrong side of a false sense of knowing.
> 
> It's funny when you get a pax that dashes out mumbling something about "taking care of it on the card." Yeah, we both know there's no way to tip in the app, sweetheart. The ones who claim they don't have any cash, at least they care enough to lie. I give them credit for that.


I *rarely* carry cash. Had a driver ever pulled out a square and offered to take a tip via that I sure would have done so. I always tipped on Lyft because the app allowed it.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So are they included based on what Uber tells us? For Uber x


NO THERE IS NO TIP INCLUDED. You NEED to tip outside the app. Thank you for asking. If you don't have cash that's also never a problem. We all have square and venmo and Popmoney and PayPal.me and squarecash and chase quick pay and Wells Fargo sure pay etc etc. Riders never need cash to tip me. I even have trip cam on a tablet mounted with the customer so they can tip on the tablet. We have you covered when it comes to tipping.


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Dear. Friggin. God.
> 
> I'm going to petition the Moderators to change your username to "*Brick Wall*".


This is what I see here. OP posts a question then gets pages of responses from experienced members who KNOW and supply the correct information and screen shots. 
The OP wants to argue because his dad's friend (who I assume is not an experienced) said it 'ain't so'.

Such a waste of a thread.


----------



## Nuberd (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, it does explain why no one tips. When I first signed up in the rider app I saw that note about tipping for Uber taxi and just thought that was for all rides. Because Uber is like a taxi, I didn't know all the terminology like pool, X, select. Most new users won't either, well done Uber! The lawsuit accomplished nothing.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Nuberd said:


> Well, it does explain why no one tips. When I first signed up in the rider app I saw that note about tipping for Uber taxi and just thought that was for all rides. Because Uber is like a taxi, I didn't know all the terminology like pool, X, select. Most new users won't either, well done Uber! The lawsuit accomplished nothing.


This may indeed be a problem. Most of my pax don't know the meaning of "X" and "Select" etc. If they read "Taxi" they're likely just assuming it's referring to whatever car shows up. Uber (possibly intentionally) doesn't educate their riders.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I.P.Daily said:


> This is what I see here. OP posts a question then gets pages of responses from experienced members who KNOW and supply the correct information and screen shots.
> The OP wants to argue because his dad's friend (who I assume is not an experienced) said it 'ain't so'.
> 
> Such a waste of a thread.


Welcome to dealing with the OP...

And DRider85 give your dad and his friend some water, mints, and let them use your AUX cord. Hopefully they will give you 5 stars and a tip!


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> Welcome to dealing with the OP...
> 
> And DRider85 give your dad and his friend some water, mints, and let them use your AUX cord. Hopefully they will give you 5 stars *and a tip!*


But isn't the tip already included? 

I Don't know anyone here enough to know who the "experts" are, but in my own experience, many riders (especially those who have been doing it a long time) do think the tip is included. I like newer riders better as they almost always seem to ask about tips, which affords a good time for a teaching moment.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> We gotta get to the bottom of this. It's wrong that so many riders think they've been tipping all this time.


Are these riders incapable of reading the Uber receipt they receive? If they were they would see that there is no "tip" line showing a 20% tip. Good luck suing a company because you didn't read (misread) the agreement you signed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nuberd said:


> When I first signed up in the rider app I saw that note about tipping for Uber taxi and just thought that was for all rides. Because Uber is like a taxi, I didn't know all the terminology like pool, X, select. Most new users won't either


You have just rendered illustration of the common misconception that not only new users have, but established users as well. The only ones here who seem to know the difference were the early sign ups. Uber first offered only Black, here. Approximately one year later, it began to offer taxis. Uber did not launch UberX until some time after that. Thus, the early sign-ups know the difference. Uber did offer taxis in Atlanta at one point, so the early sign-ups there might know the difference, but the taxis did not last long in Atlanta, so most there will not know the difference. Uber offers taxis in so few of its markets, as it is. Recently, it cut them out of San Francisco, Honolulu and Seattle, but did add them in Portland, Oregon.



Bean said:


> Most of my pax don't know the meaning of "X" and "Select" etc. If they read "Taxi" they're likely just assuming it's referring to whatever car shows up. Uber doesn't educate their riders.


Most of them do not understand the differences in levels of Uber. What is funny is that I have received a few "Five Star Comments" that thanked me for explaining to the customer how to use the Uber.

Lyft is even worse. The main reason that I refuse to accept the Lyft Lines is that they waste my time. If I do accept a U-Pool or LL, as soon as the customer boards, I ask him if he ordered U-Pool/LL, as appropriate. If he answers in the affirmative, I ask if he understands what that means. The first five LLs that I accepted, the customer did not understand the deal with LL. As soon as I explained that it meant that he might have to share the car, he interrupted me and told me that he did not understand that. He did not even let me get to the part about being taken on a scenic tour. The response was always "I just ordered it because it was the cheapest". The user would cancel, order regular Lyft and of course, since Murphy programmed Lyft's computers, the ping went to someone else. Yes, Lyft gave me five dollars of which it took one dollar twenty five rendering unto me a whole three dollars seventy five, but that did not even begin to compensate me for the time that I had wasted chasing this Bill of Goods. Thus, Lyft Line is a colossal waste of my time. Thus, I will not be bothered with it. Lyft sends me all of these nastygrams. I do hope that one day, one of the nastygrams asks for a reply.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> With lyft you can tip. But I heard that Uber automatically adds a tip. What's the truth?


read the terms of service no part of the fare is a tip. Uber is a deceitful company that tries to trick its riders into thinking they are tipping when they are not.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> I'm not sure how many times and different ways you need to be told. This is a screen shot of the page where they can add a tip. Please note what everyone else has been telling you:
> 
> View attachment 95409


The problem is people don't read. They see the bold text *TAXI GRATUITY* And they put a number in that box but they don't read the description. They probably have no idea that there is a difference between uberTaxi or uberX and they think Uber is calling their service a taxi. Even though it says right there they didn't read it. They just read the bold text to the left of the input box.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seriously, this DRider85 is trolling you folks, he can't possibly be that obtuse and be able to turn the app on, can he?


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously, this DRider85 is trolling you folks, he can't possibly be that obtuse and be able to turn the app on, can he?


Reading through some posts, I suggest that obtuse is more accurate.
Here is my "TIP". Friends and daddy's friend will be part of the supply chain for more obtuse 'rider' posts.
Oh... I just found an Ignore button.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber only has built in gratuity with UberTaxi.
> 
> The "Tips Are Included" Mantra was acceptable when X rates were double they are now. At $0.75 (Atlanta) it's hard for anyone to justify saying tips are included in that.


Yes they charge ¢2 more a mile then take a cut


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> With lyft you can tip. But I heard that Uber automatically adds a tip. What's the truth?


Stop playing dumb. UBER doesn't even say tip is included anymore. They stopped long before you drove


----------

